# What's wrong with this picture?



## Guest (Mar 7, 2002)

It takes a while to figure this out but stick with it and look very closely.

home.camelot.de/danielt/whatswrong.html


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2002)

You bastard!!! LOL! That startled me.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2002)

OMG....Thats a good one Chris. :rollin: 
Tip: Trick is looking very close, pay attention to details.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2002)

I think I just crapped my pants.  

I was looking closely too!


----------

